# Tried it but no go...



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I decided to give Hulu Plus a try with their one week free. After just 2 evenings, I was getting fed up with the commercials they put into every TV show even if its BBC which does not even have commercials.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BBC in the UK doesn't, because of the TV license fee. BBC Worldwide is different.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't mind them because they're short, however, I do mind the repetitiveness of them. I was watching last season of Parenthood the other day, and I was so sick of the iPad vs Surface ad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:



> I don't mind them because they're short, however, I do mind the repetitiveness of them. I was watching last season of Parenthood the other day, and I was so sick of the iPad vs Surface ad.


Glad this thread started. I've been paying for it for...I dunno, but I never use it. I just cancelled it.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I pay for the service for part of the year. I like CW shows but our local CW station is on a low-power, bit-starved platform and totally unwatcheable even on an SD tv screen.

A side benefit is to get to see some other shows that I might not have known existed. Some really good, some really bad. Kind of like TV in general!


----------

